# Implantation cramping



## memz (Feb 1, 2007)

So I was supposed to O tuesday, had sex on monday and on thursday, yesterday, I had a couples of hours of cramping/pinching in my lower abdomen....I know implantation cramping exist, but I would have been 2 days post O, maybe 3 if I O'ed on monday...wouldn't that be too early? But then again I can't see what else it could be. Any ideas or BTDT?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## SpiralChrissy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know. I actually posted a similar question myself today. I don't know if I"m starting another period, two weeks after the first, somehow or if I've gotten some implantation bleeding. For the past week and 2 days-ish, I've had some spotting intermittently, some nausea, some cramping, and some other symptoms I won't mention at the moment. I hope it's implantation somehow and I hope that for you too!! I know it does happen in 20 to 30% of women. Here's hoping that we are 2 in the percentage range! Let me know how it goes for you!

SpiralChrissy


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I would say that 2-3 days is quite early for implantation, but are you sure you ovulated that Tuesday- could it have been earlier? Do you chart? I just realized you posted on the 1st... what's the verdict?


----------



## memz (Feb 1, 2007)

So finally I don't know what all the symptoms were about but I got AF a few days ago... What about you? Any update?


----------

